# Hss Lathe Bit Sharpening Jig



## prasad (Mar 25, 2015)

Group, 

My attempts to sharpen HSS bits on my bench grinder were complete disasters. I think I need a jig that would help me hold the bit at required angle(s). Is there a design? I have plenty of scrap aluminum stock that I can use to fabricate using my mini-mill and 9x20 lathe. Please help me find one. 

Thanks
Prasad
Wynnewood PA


----------



## T Bredehoft (Mar 25, 2015)

The first tool I made as an apprentice (back in 1972) was a fixture to hold 3/8 lathe bits for grinding a threading tool, but it needs a surface grinder to do the grinding. I don't have one, (surface grinder) so my fixture is useless to me.


----------



## RJSakowski (Mar 25, 2015)

I find it easier to hold the bit being ground in the tool holder.  The larger surfaces give you a better idea (and better control) of the angles.  You also don't have to worry about heat buildup burning your fingers.  If your grinder has a larger table, you can clamp a guide edge on the table to grind more accurate angles.


----------



## Reeltor (Mar 25, 2015)

IIRC, MrPete222, AKA TubalCain on YouTube has a video series on how to grind lathe tool bits; he also has one on on grinding threading bits using a jig.  His videos are very instructional, take a look if you haven't seen them.


----------



## Waterlooboy2hp (Mar 25, 2015)

prasad said:


> Group,
> 
> My attempts to sharpen HSS bits on my bench grinder were complete disasters. I think I need a jig that would help me hold the bit at required angle(s). Is there a design? I have plenty of scrap aluminum stock that I can use to fabricate using my mini-mill and 9x20 lathe. Please help me find one.
> 
> ...


===========================================================================

You may be able to go this route --- John

http://www.ebay.com/itm/South-Bend-...768?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53eca43fc0


----------



## w9jbc (Mar 25, 2015)

I have several jigs I've made over the yrs. to sharpen various tools. I have also ground a lot of them by hand too. The one I use most is one for regrinding a radius parting blade.  a radius dresser and a surface grinder makes that chore an easy task now.


----------



## 18w (Mar 25, 2015)

Look at this recent post.http://www.hobby-machinist.com/forums/shop-made-tooling.107/
I would not give up on learning the art of hand grinding as well. It is like every other valuable skill, it takes practice.

Darrell


----------



## kvt (Mar 25, 2015)

The link does not seem to work for me.   Just got a better grinder now I need to build me something to help (a little shaky  at times) with grinding tools.


----------



## 18w (Mar 25, 2015)

Sorry try this    http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/sharpening-cutting-tools.32987/


----------



## kvt (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks,  That worked.   I may have to build one like that,   But make some holders so that I am not trying to hold the tool by itself,    Keep burning fingers a bit.


----------



## Andre (Mar 25, 2015)

T Bredehoft said:


> The first tool I made as an apprentice (back in 1972) was a fixture to hold 3/8 lathe bits for grinding a threading tool, but it needs a surface grinder to do the grinding. I don't have one, (surface grinder) so my fixture is useless to me.


Could you post a picture of it?


----------



## TTD (Mar 25, 2015)

prasad said:


> I think I need a jig that would help me hold the bit at required angle(s). Is there a design?


Here is a design I copied when I had the same issues as you...works like a charm: http://www.ldrider.ca/cnc/lathe-tool-jig/lathe-tool-jig.htm

I won't embarrass myself and show you my version as it is as gawd-awful crude as can be (was a quick throw-together "prototype" out of whatever limited material I had laying around...that was 6 months ago and I'm STILL using it!)


----------



## randyc (Mar 25, 2015)

kvt said:


> ...some holders so that I am not trying to hold the tool by itself,    Keep burning fingers a bit.



Little clamp works fine, no burned fingers


----------



## dlane (Mar 26, 2015)

This is what I use, picked it up from CL n.o.s southbend


----------



## dlane (Mar 26, 2015)

Look up a thread titled " nos,nib SB lathe tool sharpening jig " can't figure out how the link thing works yet


----------



## prasad (Mar 26, 2015)

prasad said:


> Group,
> 
> My attempts to sharpen HSS bits on my bench grinder were complete disasters. I think I need a jig that would help me hold the bit at required angle(s). Is there a design? I have plenty of scrap aluminum stock that I can use to fabricate using my mini-mill and 9x20 lathe. Please help me find one.
> 
> ...




Thank you guys. I received many useful replies. I am studying them. I have my next question on this topic. I have a bench grinder and a belt/disk sander. Which is better and why? Bench grinder has two wheels - coarse and fine - which one is good for HSS lathe bits? 

Thank you in advance
Prasad
Wynnewood PA


----------



## JimDawson (Mar 26, 2015)

prasad said:


> I have a bench grinder and a belt/disk sander. Which is better and why?



I would say all of the above.  I have the same equipment and use all of them to grind tools, depending on the shape I want.  For faster metal removal rate (roughing out) use the course wheel, use the finer wheel for finishing.  I probably use the disk sander the most.


----------

